# Nvidia GeForce 6700 XL



## Feralraider (22. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe in meinem Computer die Grafikkarte geforce 6700 XL.
Ich würde gerne wissen wollen mit welchen grafik einstellungen man ordentlich wow spielen kann ohne das es beim raiden (bosskämpfen) laggt.
Würde mich über screenshots von den leuten freuen die eine geforce 6700 Xl besitzen und damit WoW spielen oder natürlich auch über andere Antworten.

Danke , Mfg Feralraider!


----------



## kühlschrankknutscher (22. Mai 2010)

Alles auf High geht locker. Sonst Alt+F4


----------



## Feralraider (22. Mai 2010)

du bist ja witzig^^
(nur nebenbei , ich kenn mich auch schon ein bissl aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Traklar (22. Mai 2010)

Austesten^^ die beste Möglichkeit. 

Denn es liegt nicht nur an der Grafikkarte, ob du laggst oder nicht. Prozessor, Internetverbindung und Co. sind alles ausschlaggebende Indikatoren, ohne mehr Infos kann ich dir nicht helfen.


----------



## Cutlan (22. Mai 2010)

es klingt böse aber die 6700er ist ja eine kastierte 6800er

also mehr als minimal und 800 mal 600 würde ich nicht einstellen, gerade Dalaran könnte eine Diashow m it sehr langen Pause mutieren.

Die Frage ist AGP oder PCI-express , denn ich würde zum Neukauf raten. Jede 50 Eurokarte wird deine um das 2 - 5 fache toppen von der Leistung.

mfg


----------



## 36878 (22. Mai 2010)

Die 6700er geht ja noch, doch wieviel RAM hast du? CPU?


----------



## r4w (22. Mai 2010)

Naja die 6700XL ist schon deutlich underpowered für ne ordentliche Raidperformance... 

Ich selbst spiele mit einer 8600GTS und komme auf high details im Raid meist nur auf 20-30 fps.. manche fights wie Lord Mar'Khar lassen auch bei der 8600er die fps auf <10 sinken, dank der grafikintensiven Eisflammen -.-

Ich würde dir raten ~70€ zu investieren für eine "neue" GraKa. 

Ansonsten schattenqualität, partikeldichte und partikelreichweite etwas runterschrauben -> wirkt wunder!

GL!


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Mai 2010)

Diese Graka klingt nach einem 4-5 Jahre altem Komplettpc. 
Ich würde mal Aldi / Medion tippen.

Funktionieren könnte WoW, wirklich spielen können wirst du es damit eher nicht. 

Wenn es ein 4-5 Jahre alter Komplettpc ist, kannst du es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch knicken daran noch irgendwas aufzubessern.
Der Prozessor und das Netzteil werden bei neuen Grakas einfach nicht hinterherkommen.


----------



## Feralraider (22. Mai 2010)

------------------
System Information
------------------
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.100216-1514)
   		Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: MEDIONPC
   	System Model: MS-7204
       		BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
      	Processor: Intel® Pentium® D CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
     		Memory: 1022MB RAM
      	Page File: 585MB used, 1874MB available
    	Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
	DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
	DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Festplatte ist doch wayne, gief CPU und RAM xD


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Diese Graka klingt nach einem 4-5 Jahre altem Komplettpc.
> Ich würde mal Aldi / Medion tippen.
> 
> Funktionieren könnte WoW, wirklich spielen können wirst du es damit eher nicht.
> ...



ja du hast recht es handelt sich um ein ALDI PC^^

hier ist mal ne link für die karte ^^ http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rvr_id=&customid=oesg&item=360261896431 ( link ist sauber )

@TE

kauf die ne neue karte 

oder gleich ein neuen PC


----------



## Beklop'Tar (22. Mai 2010)

investier doch die 70-100 euro in eine neue grafikkarte....lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## Feralraider (22. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur nen Screenshot von einem haben der die Graka hat un seine einstellungen übernehmen zum flüssig spielen^^.


----------



## failrage (22. Mai 2010)

Feralraider schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur nen Screenshot von einem haben der die Graka hat un seine einstellungen übernehmen zum flüssig spielen^^.




Jetzt mal ehrlich. Das Ding kann nichts. Und es gibt Milliarden verschiedene Hardware-Kombinationen. Selbst wenn hier jemand eine Einstellung gefunden hat, bei der es subjektiv empfunden gut läuft, heisst das nicht, dass Du diese Einstellung 1:1 übernehmen kannst. Betriebsystem und Treiber mal außen vor. Der einzige Weg rauszufinden, wie du die Einstellungen setzen musst ist, indem du es höchstpersönlich herausfindest. Danke, du hast mich sinnlos einer Minute meiner Lebenszeit beraubt.

Bitte schließen.


----------



## Ångela (22. Mai 2010)

failrage schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich. Das Ding kann nichts. Und es gibt Milliarden verschiedene Hardware-Kombinationen. Selbst wenn hier jemand eine Einstellung gefunden hat, bei der es subjektiv empfunden gut läuft, heisst das nicht, dass Du diese Einstellung 1:1 übernehmen kannst. Betriebsystem und Treiber mal außen vor. Der einzige Weg rauszufinden, wie du die Einstellungen setzen musst ist, indem du es höchstpersönlich herausfindest. Danke, du hast mich sinnlos einer Minute meiner Lebenszeit beraubt.
> 
> Bitte schließen.



Nein, hat er nicht, du hast dich selbst beraubt, weil du dich selbst so wichtig genommen hast, um auf den Thread zu antworten, anstatt ihn zu ignorieren und etwas anderes zu tun.

Er hat dich NICHT gezwungen den Thread zu lesen, geschweige denn zu antworten, also runter vom hohen Ross und ab in die Ecke, mit ner riesengroßen Eselsmütze.


@ TE: du wirst mit der Grafik"karte" wirklich nicht viel Spaß haben, zumal das Ding bei dir auch noch den Speicher vom eh schon zu knappen Hauptspeicher abzwackt.

Als Zweitrechner, mit dem man nur das AH in SW nutzt geht es sicherlich noch, aber ansonsten macht das sicherlich weder Sinn, noch Spaß.


----------



## failrage (22. Mai 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Nein, hat er nicht, du hast dich selbst beraubt, weil du dich selbst so wichtig genommen hast, um auf den Thread zu antworten, anstatt ihn zu ignorieren und etwas anderes zu tun.
> 
> Er hat dich NICHT gezwungen den Thread zu lesen, geschweige denn zu antworten, also runter vom hohen Ross und ab in die Ecke, mit ner riesengroßen Eselsmütze.




Na dann versuchs mal hiermit. Wenn das nicht geht, probier mal die Texturauflösung auf niedrig zu stellen. Ansonsten natürlich auch 1-fach Multisample! 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exilschweizer (23. Mai 2010)

Du schreibst das du Raiden möchtest?..mit dem Rechner kannst du dir das im aktuellen Content leider abschminken. Hab nen geringfügig besseren Rechenknecht ( 7300GT, 1,5 Gig Ram, 2.8Ghz Amd) und bekam bei minimal einstellungen in Naxx25 gerade mal 4-5 Frames hin - das kann man dann echt nicht Spielen nennen zumal die Raid-Ini´s Grafisch nicht wirklich anspruchsloser werden. Mit viel Glück reichts für 5er Inis wenn du alles schön brav runterschraubst - nur sieht es dann hald auch aus wie es ausieht. Dalaran und grössere Spieleransammlungen rate ich dir allerdings zu meide.
Sonst muss ich mich leider der Aussage von Caps-Lock anschliessen das auch Aufrüsten hier nicht mehr wirklich was bringt ausser du willst wirklich ca. 1oo&#8364; für ne ATi 4670 ausgeben da ich vermute das bei dem teil nur AGP verfügbar ist. Aber ob das Netzteil dann auch genug Saft liefert ist fraglich. Auch das gerade mal 1 Gig Ram trägt leider nicht zur belustigung des ganzen bei, also währ auch hier nachbessern angesagt. 
Denke du must wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und 500-600 Euronen zusammenkratzen wenn dur wirklich flüssig und angenehm Spielen/Raiden willst.


----------



## Neitras (23. Mai 2010)

Solltest dir auch mehr Arbeitspeicher zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalin (23. Mai 2010)

Huhu erstmal,

Ich persönlich würde dir auch einen neuen PC empfehlen, da ich denke der Prozessor + Arbeitsspeicher (empfehle mind. 2G reißens nich wirklich für die aktuellen Raidcontente, da bringt meiner Meinung nach auch keine super Graka was.
Spar dir 500&#8364; zusammen, wie mein vorposter schon geschrieben hat, und du hast nen richtig guten PC auf momentanen technikdurchschnitt zusammen.

Kannst ja mal bei ONE gucken, die bieten XMX-Gaming Systeme an, die allerdings etwas teurer sind (800&#8364; +).
Zudem haben die aber auch normale PC'S nach allen Systemen hin ausgelegt (DualCore, QuadCore, i3, i5, i7, etc.)
.
http://www.one.de

Trotzdem mache ich dich mal auf das momentane Angebot von Mediamarkt aufmerksam.
Da gibts die Nvidia GeForce 260GTX (512M für 160&#8364;. Ist relativ wenig Geld für viel Leistung. Wenn du das in Erwägung ziehst, dann schau vorher lieber mal auf die Leistung deines Netzteils, denn die 260GTX zieht um die 150Watt.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ebenfalls helfen, denn mit deinem PC bringt auch die beste Einstellung wenig =/.

P.S.: Ich rate dir außerdem auf jedenfall von ALDI oder LIDL PC'S ab, sind finde ich, nicht so der bringer.


----------



## SvenMacBong (23. Mai 2010)

hi erstma,

ich hab mir jetzt nicht jeden beitrag durchgelesen hier aber bei mir hat damals geholfen die "sichtweite" ganz runter zu schrauben und "speicherfressende addons" wie "recount" im raid einfach mal zu deaktivieren. falls jmd diese tipps bereits gegeben hat sry wenn nicht hoffe ich das ich dir helfen konnte


----------



## Sinlow (23. Mai 2010)

sichtweite und schatten muss auf jedenfall runter, das sind die fresser vorm herrn.

500 euro muss keiner für nen brauchbaren PC ausgeben.
ich empfehle immer "aufrüsten" und das geht für 100-200 euro
50 euro Mainboard
50-70 euro für nen nicht zu großen AMD dualcore
2-4GB RAM 35-70 euro
Grafikkarte ist so eine sache, da kann man viel geld reinstecken, oder sich eine günstige lösung mit ner GF8 onboard kaufen dann sollten aber auch 4GB Ram rein.

den rest kann man weiter nutzen also gehäuse, HDD, DVD usw. evt hat man ein zu altes netzteil mit 20pin stecker, dann muss ein neues mit 24pin her.


----------



## D@rksun (23. Mai 2010)

AMD guter Witz xD


----------



## lord just (23. Mai 2010)

da es sich um nen aldi pc handelt kann man das aufrüsten wohl vergessen und es wundert mich, dass der überhaupt noch läuft. die aldi pcs sind gar nicht mal so schlecht abgesehen von der grafikkarte (irgendwo muss man ja sparen) aber das größte problem bei den dinger ist das gehäuse was einfach zu klein ist (kleiner als ein standard atx gehäuse) und wodurch die öfter mal hitzeprobleme haben und meist nach 2-3 jahren im sommer einfach durchbrennen durch den ganzen staub und die große hitze.

würde am besten nen neuen rechner kaufen. jedoch keinen aldi oder lidl pc und auch keinen fertig pc aus dem electro discounter wie z.b. saturn oder mediamarkt, denn die haben die selben probleme. würde am besten irgendwie mal in kleineren pc geschäften nachgucken oder übers internet in geschäften, wo man den pc auch selbst zusammenstellen kann. dual core würde ich auch keinen nehmen sondern direkt nen quad core. fertig rechner mit quadcore gibt es schon bereits für etwa 300€. ob da jetzt amd oder intel drin steckt ist auch egal (die intel sind meist günstiger, weil da noch core 2 quad drin stecken). software ist da meist keine bei und sollte man dann gucken dass man irgendwoher noch windows bekommt oder gleich mitbestellen (ist meist günstiger und wird meist sogar schon installiert). auch extra optionen wie z.b. mehr arbeitsspeicher oder ne bessere grafikkarte (hier ist z.b. eine karte aus der radeon 5xxx serie zu empfehlen die es auch schon ab 100€ gibt) nutzen, da dies meist auch billiger ist (alte komponenten werden ausgetauscht) und die sachen meist auch direkt mit eingebaut werden und man sich dann auch sicher sein kann, dass alles passt.

für nen komplett neuen rechner zahlt man dann vielleicht 500-600€ und hat dann auch ersteinmal ruhe und kann viele spiele mit hohen details spielen und man hat auch ne gute basis um später weiter aufzurüsten.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Mai 2010)

@TE: Wenn du dir einen neuen PC kaufen willst, dann mach am besten ein Thema im Technikforum auf.
Im WoW-Forum bist du für so etwas am falschen Ort und die Chance, dass du eine sinnvolle Antwort bekommst ist ziemlich gering(siehe D@arksun).[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## X-orzist (23. Mai 2010)

Feralraider schrieb:


> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.100216-1514)
> ...




1. der CPU ist vollkommen ausreichend

2. Arbeitsspeicher:

hier ist extremer Handlungsbedarf, da durch die nur vorhandenen 1 GB Ram, dein System permanent "Auslagern" muss, was dann zu "micro - rucklern" führt. Mit unter können die "micro - ruckler" so stark sein, das 2-3 Sekunden garnix geht, es dann wieder für eine kurze Zeit okay ist, sich dann aber wiederholt bemerkbar macht.

3. GF 6700 XL

128 MB Ram, ist für WOW + 25iger Raids nicht mehr zeitgemäß und damit wirst du nicht glücklich werden

Alternative für Dich:

ATI Radeon HD5570 ca. 70 - 80 Euro oder nach Geldbeutel entsprechend eine HD 5750 / 5770.


----------



## Palimbula (23. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gerade mal einen Blick in das Handbuch des Mainboards geworfen (*klick mich*) und ich empfehle dir kein Geld mehr in das System zu stecken. Da ist jeder Euro "Perlen vor die Säue geworfen". Wirf mal einen Blick in den Sticky --> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/148206-pc-zusammenstellungen-aprilmai-2010/ vielleicht findest du da etwas passendes.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2010)

Exilschweizer schrieb:


> Du schreibst das du Raiden möchtest?..mit dem Rechner kannst du dir das im aktuellen Content leider abschminken. Hab nen geringfügig besseren Rechenknecht ( 7300GT, 1,5 Gig Ram, 2.8Ghz Amd) und bekam bei minimal einstellungen in Naxx25 gerade mal 4-5 Frames hin - das kann man dann echt nicht Spielen nennen zumal die Raid-Ini´s Grafisch nicht wirklich anspruchsloser werden. Mit viel Glück reichts für 5er Inis wenn du alles schön brav runterschraubst - nur sieht es dann hald auch aus wie es ausieht. Dalaran und grössere Spieleransammlungen rate ich dir allerdings zu meide.
> Sonst muss ich mich leider der Aussage von Caps-Lock anschliessen das auch Aufrüsten hier nicht mehr wirklich was bringt ausser du willst wirklich ca. 1oo€ für ne ATi 4670 ausgeben da ich vermute das bei dem teil nur AGP verfügbar ist. Aber ob das Netzteil dann auch genug Saft liefert ist fraglich. Auch das gerade mal 1 Gig Ram trägt leider nicht zur belustigung des ganzen bei, also währ auch hier nachbessern angesagt.
> Denke du must wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und 500-600 Euronen zusammenkratzen wenn dur wirklich flüssig und angenehm Spielen/Raiden willst.



ÄÄÄHM eine 7300GT ist SCHLECHTER als eine 6700GT.
2,8 GHz AMD ist wenig aussagekräftig.

Ich würd dem TE raten dich von niedrigen Einstellungen hochzuarbeiten, auf "Niedrig" EIngabeverzögerung off, Multisample 1x und alles runter wirst du höchstwarscheinlich mit ca. 15 FPS in 25er Raids und Dala gehen könne.


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2010)

D@rksun schrieb:


> AMD guter Witz xD




Es stinkt förmlich nach WoW-Unterforum hier.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Mai 2010)

> 1. der CPU ist vollkommen ausreichend



Die Cpu ist ein Pentium D, da ist nichts ausreichend dran. Selbst ein etwas älterer Intel Core Duo mit 3 Ghz ist schon etwa 3 mal so schnell wie die Möhre. Da der Prozi 5 Jahre alt ist, sollte dieses keinen verwundern.
Mit einem 5 Jahren alten Prozessor kann man einfach keinen neuen Spiele zocken.



> ATI Radeon HD5570 ca. 70 - 80 Euro oder nach Geldbeutel entsprechend eine HD 5750 / 5770.



Diese Grafikkarte in diesen Rechner zu bauen ist totaler Schwachsinn...
Die CPU kommt nicht im entfernstesten hinterher, das Netzteil reicht zu 90% nicht aus um die Graka zu benutzen. Zum einen weil es garantiert zu klein ist, zum anderen weil vermutlich keine zweite Schiene da ist die genug Saft liefert um den Zusatzstromansschluss zu speisen.



> 500 euro muss keiner für nen brauchbaren PC ausgeben.
> ich empfehle immer "aufrüsten" und das geht für 100-200 euro
> 50 euro Mainboard
> 50-70 euro für nen nicht zu großen AMD dualcore
> 2-4GB RAM 35-70 euro



Du hast die Graka für 100 Euro vergessen...
Und 4 GB Speicher für 70 Euro würd ich nicht verbauen, da kannst du eher 100 für rechnen.
50 Euro fürs Mainboard ist machbar (würd ich nie machen).
70 Euro fürn Prozi von mir aus auch.
Dann fehlt noch ein Netzteil, da dieses alte Netzteil zu schwach ist. Also nochmal 50-60 Euro.

100+100+50+70+50 = 370 

Für diese 370 Tacken bekommt man jetzt langsame und schon etwas ältere Hardware die dann bald wieder zu langsam sein wird.

So jetzt fehlt noch ein neues Betriebssytem, da auf dem Rechner wohl noch Windows XP ist und sehr wahrscheinlich nur eine von den Recoverysversionen.
Also noch mal 100 Euro und wir sind bei 470.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> 1. der CPU ist vollkommen ausreichend
> 
> 2. Arbeitsspeicher:
> 
> ...



WIeso? ich hab letzens auf nem uralt lappi mit uralter ATI, 512 MB System RAM und nem 1,6 GHz 1 Core auf alles Ganz niedrig mit teilweise 40 FPS in 5 Mann innis gezockt.

Bei Grafikkarte rat ich dir wenn du nur WoW zockst, tuts ne HD4850 für ca. 100 Euro, die bietet leicht mehr Leistung als eine HD5750 und dx11 bruahst eh nicht für wow.
Neues NEtzteil aka, bequiet400W dazu, dann sollte der einigermaßen laufen, vieleicht den RAM auf 2 GB erweitern, viel mehr kann WinXP sowieso nicht richtig nutzen.
MfG
edit. Prozzi vergessen: Ohjeh Intel Pentium D, mmmh ziemlich alt... ok, am besten wäre da ne neue kiste...


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

D@rksun schrieb:


> AMD guter Witz xD



Es stinkt nach Unwissenheit.


----------



## Feralraider (24. Mai 2010)

danke für die antworten leute
ich werds gleich mal austesten mit den einstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Mai 2010)

> Ich würde gerne wissen wollen mit welchen grafik einstellungen man ordentlich wow spielen kann ohne das es beim raiden (bosskämpfen) laggt.





> WIeso? ich hab letzens auf nem uralt lappi mit uralter ATI, 512 MB System RAM und nem 1,6 GHz 1 Core auf alles Ganz niedrig mit teilweise 40 FPS in 5 Mann innis gezockt.



Er möchte raiden. Teilweise 40 Frames in einer 5 Mann instanz, wenn niemand etwas macht ist kein Maßstab. Der Maßstab ist ein Bosskampf mit mittelmäßigem Feuerwerk. Und wenn er bei Bosskämpfen Frameeinbrüche hat, die dazu führen das er stirbt und dieses passiert dann häufiger würde ich ihn nicht mehr mitnehmen als Raidleiter.
Mit WoW ist es wie mit einer Sportart...
Wenn du dir die Ausrüstung nicht leisten kannst, kannst du die Sportart halt nicht betreiben. 
Es gibt genug Situationen wo es gut ist alle Effekte zu sehen, um ihnen ausweichen zu können. Ich erinnere mich nur daran das unser Tank in Zul Aman ständig aus den latschen gekippt ist, weil er die Weihe nicht ordentlich gesehen hat.

Niedrige Details und eine sehr niedrige Auflösung senken auf der einen Seite stark das Spielvergnügen und können auf der andere Seite auch dazu führen, dass man in einem Raid nicht mehr alles ordentlich mitbekommt.



> Ich würd dem TE raten dich von niedrigen Einstellungen hochzuarbeiten, auf "Niedrig" EIngabeverzögerung off, Multisample 1x und alles runter wirst du höchstwarscheinlich mit ca. 15 FPS in 25er Raids und Dala gehen könne.



Das würd mich mal echt interessieren wieviel Frames er bei nem Bosskampf dann hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ob man dann überhaupt noch was vernünftig erkennen kann und ob er die für Raids gängigen notwendigen Addons dann auch noch zum laufen bekommt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Er möchte raiden. Teilweise 40 Frames in einer 5 Mann instanz, wenn niemand etwas macht ist kein Maßstab. Der Maßstab ist ein Bosskampf mit mittelmäßigem Feuerwerk. Und wenn er bei Bosskämpfen Frameeinbrüche hat, die dazu führen das er stirbt und dieses passiert dann häufiger würde ich ihn nicht mehr mitnehmen als Raidleiter.
> Mit WoW ist es wie mit einer Sportart...
> Wenn du dir die Ausrüstung nicht leisten kannst, kannst du die Sportart halt nicht betreiben.
> Es gibt genug Situationen wo es gut ist alle Effekte zu sehen, um ihnen ausweichen zu können. Ich erinnere mich nur daran das unser Tank in Zul Aman ständig aus den latschen gekippt ist, weil er die Weihe nicht ordentlich gesehen hat.
> ...



Meine Angaben waren alle Infight mit Feuerwerk 75%. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feralraider (25. Mai 2010)

beim raiden läuft alles wunderbar^^
ich habs jez ein bissel so gestellt das es glatt läuft,
mein einziges problem ist das wenn ich zb in eiskrone bissl dailys mache oder so , der computer bei zu vielen un zu schnellen bewegungen sich manchmal aufhängt .
ich hab erst vor 1ner woche mein windows neu drauf gemacht un mei festplatte formatiert seit dem ist das kein einziges mal passiert, aber ich hab die befürchtung das es bald wieder mal passieren wird^^
ich kann ja net jede woche windows neu drauf laden xD


----------



## Palimbula (25. Mai 2010)

Ist das Problem erst heute bzw. die letzten Tage aufgetreten? Da es derzeit, zumindest im Südwesten Deutschlands, recht warm ist könnte es der Beginn von einem Hitzeproblem deines PC's darstellen. Es kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass sich die Änderung der Einstellungen negativ auf die Stabilität von WoW ausgewirkt hat.


----------

